# O & W MP Manual



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A quick snap of my new toy. Out of the line up of similar watches costing up to Â£200, I went for the budget option. Had it for a few days now and 1st impressions are that it is excellent.

Watch this space for more.


----------



## Wee Davy (Oct 2, 2003)

I have one I got from Roy. Great watch for the bucks and one of my favourites.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice..........I got a M5, and think it to be excellent, tough, and reliable


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Nice watch, I have several O&W's you can't beat them for the price.

MIKE..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the M5 ... almost bought one but got a PRS instead ... its a good watch but I am not sure now ... perhaps I should have gone for the M5


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you think this would be like on a mesh strap?

I'm sure i've seen somewhere a Speedbird on a mesh strap but now I can't find it.

Was it our Griff?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I posted a PRS-1 on a Fixoflex expander, but it was either Roy or TZUK that posted the same on a mesh strap. Those are great straps, and bought one of them myself. Not sure yet which watch to put it on!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi David,

The mesh that Roy sells is quite "matt" and wouldn't look out of place IMO.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan

I know the one you mean and have one. I was able to buff it up with the Black and Decker and Brasso. Then into the dishwasher to get all the black gunk out of it and the matte finish is gone.

I am not sure about the straight ends but.


----------

